# Most SCFM with 110/120 V



## UTDIY (Dec 22, 2019)

Hi, I would like to get a sand blasting cabinet. Eastwood has a cabinet that could run on 7.0 SCFM at 90 PSI. I do not have a 240 V power supply in my garage. Is there a compressor that can produce 7.0 SCFMs from a 110/120 power supply? 

What would happen if I try to run a sand blasting cabinet with 5.1 SCFM that needs 7.0 SCFMs? 

Thanks!


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

UTDIY said:


> Hi, I would like to get a sand blasting cabinet. Eastwood has a cabinet that could run on 7.0 SCFM at 90 PSI. I do not have a 240 V power supply in my garage. Is there a compressor that can produce 7.0 SCFMs from a 110/120 power supply?
> 
> What would happen if I try to run a sand blasting cabinet with 5.1 SCFM that needs 7.0 SCFMs?
> 
> Thanks!


UTDIY;68270,

What will happen is air pressure will drop steadily until you have unusable air pressure, water will come out of the airline and compressor will never stop running until it overheats and/or circuit breaker eventually trips. 
Are you sure there is no 240 volt from the pole or just the run to your garage is a 120v run? What ever it takes to get 240 to your garage and a bigger compressor may be unavoidable expenses. Sounds like you do a serious amount of projects.
How much sand blasting do you need to do? Is this going to be a continuing hobby? Do you plan to use a lot of air tools in the future? A trip to your local powder coating shop could meet your needs.
To meet my needs I have a 5HP 2 stage compressor and run 10 gauge wire on a 30 amp [email protected] 240volt. It just barely runs my 8" dual action sander, air tools waste a lot of energy!

Stephen


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

UTDIY;68270,

Warning! consult an electrician or other qualified professional first.
Converting a 120 volt run to 240 volts is not that hard as long as nothing else is attached to that circuit e.g.lights, fan, daisy chained outlets, etc. All that is needed is a 2 pole breaker rated for the gauge wire there and an outlet change. 
At my previously rented house, got permission from the owner to run a 3 wire + ground, 10 gauge wire. In garage installed a sub panel to get the 240 and 120 volt needed. sub panel had 4 breaker slots. Wired red and black as "hots" from 30A dual pole breaker in the house, white was my neutral and bare copper was the ground. Black to red= 240 volt, black or red to white= 120 volt through appropriate sub panel breakers of course. 

Stephen


----------



## UTDIY (Dec 22, 2019)

Thank you so much for your reply and information!


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

*No problem*

UTDIY,

No problem, let the forum know if you have any other questions. Sounds like you could barely get by with a real 3HP compressor with a 30 gallon tank. This translates to 32 amps at 120 volts! Even a 3HP/ 30 gal could only be used for an hour or 2 before it overheated with the water problems as well. A 3.7hp 2 stage, 60+ gallon tank would give time for compressor to cool down in between filling cycles, it would run cooler, last longer and produce less water. Lowes has a 2 stage compressor that would be perfect for almost any home shop.
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Kobalt-60-Gallon-Two-Stage-Electric-Vertical-Air-Compressor/1000542193. it draws max 16.2 [email protected] volt
This requires 12 gauge wire, 20 amp dual pole breaker, 240 volt outlet and cord or directly wiring. 


Stephen



UTDIY said:


> Thank you so much for your reply and information!


----------

